# Lyft business in March vs today



## FGE (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello fellow drivers. I stopped driving in March, the business was very slow. I am thinking of coming back this week. I would normally make around $500 per week part time (20 hours). Do you see business returning to pre closure times or still slow. Thanks


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear has been driving again for a month now and it's extremely busy. Multiple pings as soon as bear turns on driver mode, can pick the one bear wants. Will have stacked pings every ride if bear doesn't last ride immediately.

Today Lyft finally started offering streak bonuses again! Bear hit two $15/three ride streaks in two hours. Bear had bear's highest net hourly rate today! Bear flipped a hundy in record time (3.5 hours in the afternoon)! Bear! Bear! Bear!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear has been driving again for a month now and it's extremely busy. Multiple pings as soon as bear turns on driver mode, can pick the one bear wants. Will have stacked pings every ride if bear doesn't last ride immediately.
> 
> Today Lyft finally started offering streak bonuses again! Bear hit two $15/three ride streaks in two hours. Bear had bear's highest net hourly rate today! Bear flipped a hundy in record time (3.5 hours in the afternoon)! Bear! Bear! Bear!


I seem to often get a multi-step trip while I'm on a streak and they take forever but I'm so hesitant to cancel and lose it.

I guess I could edit the destination to be the first stop and end the trip there...


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear only got one trip with stops yesterday and that was a quickie at 7-11, no worries.

Bear was Lyft's ***** yesterday and just took all of their stacked pings for two hours to hit that bonus, and it worked! No pickup over three miles away; tips on four of nine rides!

Bear is driving again this afternoon; no streak bonus today though.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Dont forget to wear your mandatory burka!!


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

FGE said:


> Hello fellow drivers. I stopped driving in March, the business was very slow. I am thinking of coming back this week. I would normally make around $500 per week part time (20 hours). Do you see business returning to pre closure times or still slow. Thanks


You never made $500. You MADE $250-300.



Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear has been driving again for a month now and it's extremely busy. Multiple pings as soon as bear turns on driver mode, can pick the one bear wants. Will have stacked pings every ride if bear doesn't last ride immediately.
> 
> Today Lyft finally started offering streak bonuses again! Bear hit two $15/three ride streaks in two hours. Bear had bear's highest net hourly rate today! Bear flipped a hundy in record time (3.5 hours in the afternoon)! Bear! Bear! Bear!


Bear, you didn't flip a hundy, you gave a handy, for $40.

ahh the good old days, when you would go home with $200 (NET) after two hrs and still complain. Lol


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Bear, you didn't flip a hundy, you gave a handy, for $40.


Bear is gooder at math and knows bear netted $80, but you be you. Bear is interested in bear's next meal, not what bear ate five summers ago.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear has been driving again for a month now and it's extremely busy. Multiple pings as soon as bear turns on driver mode, can pick the one bear wants. Will have stacked pings every ride if bear doesn't last ride immediately.
> 
> Today Lyft finally started offering streak bonuses again! Bear hit two $15/three ride streaks in two hours. Bear had bear's highest net hourly rate today! Bear flipped a hundy in record time (3.5 hours in the afternoon)! Bear! Bear! Bear!


You're extremely disturbed and messed up in the head. You're one pax away from finding you creep AF and writing up a good old fashioned report


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

maxroyalty1 said:


> You're extremely disturbed and messed up in the head. You're one pax away from finding you creep AF and writing up a good old fashioned report


Come on now, bear with him.

This site is normally pretty negative, and his comments make me bear-ly crack a smile.

That reminds me... If a bear poops in the woods, does a rabbit make a sound as it's running away?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear is gooder at math and knows bear netted $80, but you be you. Bear is interested in bear's next meal, not what bear ate five summers ago.


Someone should tell bear, this job isn't for the desperate, it's for the bored. Even with AB5, bear will still net more flipping burgers. Not to mention the free food.
Bears have never been good at math, so I'll let that slide.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

AngelAdams said:


> Someone should tell bear, this job isn't for the desperate, it's for the bored. Even with AB5, bear will still net more flipping burgers. Not to mention the free food.
> Bears have never been good at math, so I'll let that slide.


Someone should tell Angel that if he can't make $30+ an hour after expenses and is sour he should just give up and stop bytching... While those of us who know how to work the system make this money. And no I don't give a F what you made 5 years ago cuz it's a no go today.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Come on now, bear with him.
> 
> This site is normally pretty negative, and his comments make me bear-ly crack a smile.
> 
> That reminds me... If a bear poops in the woods, does a rabbit make a sound as it's running away?


Even when we would net $40 an hr, still wasn't enough for what the job was. I honestly don't understand the mindset of current drivers. Maybe I'm out of touch, but y'all are doing the most dangerous activity the average citizen can do. Y'all should demand $60 an hr minimum.



Uberguyken said:


> Someone should tell Angel that if he can't make $30+ an hour after expenses and is sour he should just give up and stop bytching... While those of us who know how to work the system make this money. And no I don't give a F what you made 5 years ago cuz it's a no go today.


I haven't driven in over a year now. I just occasionally come to enlighten the new herd. But the new sheep are extra dumb. So as you were. 
On a side note, you can't work the system, many greater than you have tried. The only way to win, is to not play the game. 
good luck.



AngelAdams said:


> Even when we would net $40 an hr, still wasn't enough for what the job was. I honestly don't understand the mindset of current drivers. Maybe I'm out of touch, but y'all are doing the most dangerous activity the average citizen can do. Y'all should demand $60 an hr minimum.
> 
> 
> I haven't driven in over a year now. I just occasionally come to enlighten the new herd. But the new sheep are extra dumb. So as you were.
> ...


It's so sad, I moved to the states in 92, I was making $20 an hr (clean) when I was 19, selling cell phones. It's kinda pathetic seeing the youth do this job for half of what I made selling cell phones in ****ing Best Buy in 2003. 
its 2020, have some respect for yourselves. 
work the system my ass. You are the system, and it's working you. 
like I said, good luck. 
ubers retirement plan is a cardboard box and a spot under the 101.****ing delusional slaves.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Someone should tell bear, this job isn't for the desperate, it's for the bored. Even with AB5, bear will still net more flipping burgers. Not to mention the free food.
> Bears have never been good at math, so I'll let that slide.


Quick question: if you were a manager of a fast-food resto, would you hire a bear to flip burgers? Think carefully before you answer.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Someone should tell Angel that if he can't make $30+ an hour after expenses and is sour he should just give up and stop bytching... While those of us who know how to work the system make this money. And no I don't give a F what you made 5 years ago cuz it's a no go today.


How, tell us the system.
Kind regards.



Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear has been driving again for a month now and it's extremely busy. Multiple pings as soon as bear turns on driver mode, can pick the one bear wants. Will have stacked pings every ride if bear doesn't last ride immediately.
> 
> Today Lyft finally started offering streak bonuses again! Bear hit two $15/three ride streaks in two hours. Bear had bear's highest net hourly rate today! Bear flipped a hundy in record time (3.5 hours in the afternoon)! Bear! Bear! Bear!


I beat the bear, $113 in 3 hrs today.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

maxroyalty1 said:


> You're extremely disturbed and messed up in the head. You're one pax away from finding you creep AF and writing up a good old fashioned report


Maybe you would like to be that pax? Bear won't eat you. Bear promises. Bear will drive you to your destination with a smile on bear's snout! Although you won't be able to see bear smiling, because of the mandatory mask.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Quick question: if you were a manager of a fast-food resto, would you hire a bear to flip burgers? Think carefully before you answer.


If we're going by that level of analogy, if you were Uber, would you let a bear drive your customer around?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> If we're going by that level of analogy, if you were Uber, would you let a bear drive your customer around?


Lyft does not know that bear is a bear :speechless: Bear stole a human's identity and vehicle after bear ate them :redface: and bear has been driving ever since!


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Lyft does not know that bear is a bear :speechless: Bear stole a human's identity and vehicle after bear ate them :redface: and bear has been driving ever since!


Bear I will not be that pax I'll be the bear smiling in the back of the car smoking a joint full of bear bud with a bear drink in my hand. Bear will hand to bear a $20 tip as a reward for a job well done. Bear may smoke a blunt thereafter full of bear bud haze.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear is starting to see that most human drivers feel like other humans look down upon them because driving is low caste work? And so humans that were drivers that have moved on to something else feel the need to reinforce that by treating current drivers as lower caste?

That's not the case at all for bears. With the extra food bear can buy from driving, bear is the fattest bear in the swamp! Other bears are envious! Big Poppa Bear!

It could be that human society is so much more expensive that humans are not able to enjoy the same benefit of spending all of their net earnings on food, as bear can. Humans have to have clothing and shelter, for example, whereas bear is happy sleeping naked on a pile of pine straw in a grove of trees in the swamp! And so human drivers can't get as fat as bear, and are thus unable to mate with human females? Bear is not sure.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> How, tell us the system.
> Kind regards.
> 
> 
> I beat the bear, $113 in 3 hrs today.





Jon Stoppable said:


> Lyft does not know that bear is a bear :speechless: Bear stole a human's identity and vehicle after bear ate them :redface: and bear has been driving ever since!
> [/QUOTE
> I spotted you in the wild.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear is starting to see that most human drivers feel like other humans look down upon them because driving is low caste work? And so humans that were drivers that have moved on to something else feel the need to reinforce that by treating current drivers as lower caste?
> 
> That's not the case at all for bears. With the extra food bear can buy from driving, bear is the fattest bear in the swamp! Other bears are envious! Big Poppa Bear!
> 
> It could be that human society is so much more expensive that humans are not able to enjoy the same benefit of spending all of their net earnings on food, as bear can. Humans have to have clothing and shelter, for example, whereas bear is happy sleeping naked on a pile of pine straw in a grove of trees in the swamp! And so human drivers can't get as fat as bear, and are thus unable to mate with human females? Bear is not sure.


Bear needs to smoke a happy blunt full of orange cookies mixed with cheetah piss sour and lemon haze. Your my big blunt papa bud bear baby boo boo


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear is starting to see that most human drivers feel like other humans look down upon them because driving is low caste work? And so humans that were drivers that have moved on to something else feel the need to reinforce that by treating current drivers as lower caste?
> 
> That's not the case at all for bears. With the extra food bear can buy from driving, bear is the fattest bear in the swamp! Other bears are envious! Big Poppa Bear!
> 
> It could be that human society is so much more expensive that humans are not able to enjoy the same benefit of spending all of their net earnings on food, as bear can. Humans have to have clothing and shelter, for example, whereas bear is happy sleeping naked on a pile of pine straw in a grove of trees in the swamp! And so human drivers can't get as fat as bear, and are thus unable to mate with human females? Bear is not sure.


Both, pax and RS companies see drivers as lower caste. While they earn benefits from our labor.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Lyft seems to be just going offline on it's own every 10 minutes or so


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Lyft seems to be just going offline on it's own every 10 minutes or so


On my way to fix it -Lyft Sys admin


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

FGE said:


> Hello fellow drivers. I stopped driving in March, the business was very slow. I am thinking of coming back this week. I would normally make around $500 per week part time (20 hours). Do you see business returning to pre closure times or still slow. Thanks


Depends on your city I suppose. Here in the Chicago Region, I never stopped driving. But so many drivers did, I'm getting Ride Requests really fast and many are far away.

I'm not driving more than 7 minutes to pick up anyone, and keeping my "Arrive on Time" destination filter on, much of the day.

It's nice only having to share an entire Chicago Suburb with just 2 or 3 other drivers during my 6 hour shift.

Plus, if you go over $200 @ week in Illinois, your weekly PUA Under-Employment payment is reduced. So I'm very "choosy" with my rides at the moment.


----------

